# What a Beginner needs to know...



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

well basicalaly i just started guitaring and today was my first day playing...

so far, i know are:

what each of the notes on the string are E,F,G,B,C,D,G,A, etc

G Cord

C Cord

D Cord

what else would i need to know/practice


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard :food-smiley-004: 

The very first thing I think any guitar beginner should know and practise is......

*NEVER GIVE UP !!*

Things may come easy to ya and somethings just won't....but never give up on it. Good Luck !


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Basics:

- 6th string is the one closest to you, 1st string is closest to the floor, lol. 

- What standard tuning is from the 6th to 1st string... EADGBE. 

- No matter how bad you want to shred leads, start with rhythm, you won't regret it and in the end you'll be a well rounded player.

- Playing guitar isn't something you can "do" in a month... it's a life long thing. It may take years for you to get to a point you'll happy with. Just remember, Rome wasn't built in a day!

- Playing chord progressions is a great way to train your fingers and finger independance. Don't waste your time on all these exercises and books that say it'll help you so much. I made that mistake when I started. 

- Don't spend your time on exercises that "keep your fingers close to the fretboard"... biggest waste of time ever. That comes with time and patience, as you build speed you'll see you'll be doing it on your own without even knowing it. 

- Play clean before you play fast. The way I see it, if you can't do it cleanly, you can't do it at all. Take your time and slow it down as much as needed... playing guitar isn't a race.

- Always start slow and build speed up.

- If you get bored with chord progressions find a tab for a tune that incorporates some of the chords you've learned. Use http://ultimate-guitar.com, hands down the best site around. AC/DC is a great place to start. 

- Most of all, have fun! 

Hope that helped a bit, good luck with the playin'!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Renvas said:


> well basicalaly i just started guitaring and today was my first day playing...
> 
> so far, i know are:
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard, Renvas....and congratulations!... you already know the chords to about 10,000 songs!
:wave:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the world of guitar playing Renvas. I can only echo what searchin4signal said about never giving up. When I first started playing in the late 70's my guitar teacher said to me "There'll be times when you'll feel like throwing the guitar out the window." And there were a few times when it did feel very frustrating but you have to persevere. As the old saying goes "You get out what you put in." I also strongly agree with violation regarding rhythm playing. For the first three years I was playing guitar all I played was rhythm. It really does build a solid foundation and you can move onto lead later if you want. It's too bad rhythm guitar playing is so underrated. Listen to players like Pete Townshend, Tom Petty and John Lennon for some great rhythm guitar inspiration. Also, and this probably goes without saying, stick to simple songs at first. Don't try to stretch your fingers too much, that'll come with time. I remember I used to have this really crappy acoustic guitar my guitar teacher loaned me for practicing with and it had really high action. So much so that I hated having to try to hold down an F chord. It was that bad. Guitarists today have it a lot better. There are so many tools (like the Internet, books, magazines and DVDs) available and even the beginner guitars are a LOT better then they were in the past. You didn't mention whether you had a teacher or not. Books, magazines and the Internet are great but I'd advise you to get a teacher and take some lessons as well. Feedback from somebody else is always good. Happy playing! :smile: 



Renvas said:


> well basicalaly i just started guitaring and today was my first day playing...
> 
> so far, i know are:
> 
> ...


----------



## mister (May 16, 2007)

ok now take this pattern and start wailing over top of those chords find the root note of G for instance,third fret 6th string the big one,and play with pattern.
can be started anywhere along the board move it around.


> E|-|---|---|---|---|---|-o-|---|-o-|
> B|-|---|---|---|---|---|-o-|---|-O-|
> G|-|---|---|-o-|---|-o-|---|-o-|---|
> D|-|---|---|-o-|---|-O-|---|---|---|
> ...


probably ten thousand solos inside that pattern.Notice
EADG strings like a family of there own and the small EB strings like another family.Mister


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Your already a step past me if you know all the notes for the strings... I have to count them out alot of the time... .


----------



## Intonator (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Renvas

I would get used to practicing different scales with a metronome ....here is a simple one

http://www.metronomeonline.com/

Once you get a good feel for your instrument and the notes start making sense....learn to practice with different time... it will help....and as mentioned above [don`t give up!]:rockon: 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

can anyone refer me to a good site which i can practice/show me how to play scales?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

www.cyberfret.com


----------



## mister (May 16, 2007)

*Only Place You'll Really Need*

WWW.THEGUITARSUITE.COM


----------

